# Palato



## curiosone

Ciao a tutti 

Quando ho cercato "palato" sul dizionario, ho trovato "palais" ma (sia a me sia al mio collega "madrelingua" di Sénégal) suona molto strano nel contesto di degustazione.  
Ho sempre pensato che "palais" significasse solo "palazzo."  

Ecco la frase originale:
"XXX ha scelto i partners migliori che con le loro ricette accuratamente bilanciate hanno permesso di ottenere un prodotto compatto e gustoso al *palato*."

Il mio tentativo di traduzione è:
"XXX a choisi les meilleurs partenaires qui, avec leur recettes soigneusement equilibrées, nous ont permis d’obtenir un produit compact et delicieux pour le “*palais*.” 

E' giusto così?  Ringrazio chiunque riesca a suggerirmi una parola migliore.


----------



## Nunou

Ma si dice proprio così "palais" 
http://www.vulgaris-medical.com/encyclopedie/palais-3452.html

Io però direi "...._et a_ppréciable _au palais"_ oppure "_un produit qui est un vrai délice pour le palais"_. 

Se proprio vuoi togliere palato allora dovresti forse dire solo gustoso "savoureux" o "gouteux" tenendo conto che con il secondo termine
credo s'intenda un gusto un po' marcato/deciso.

Matou potrà senz'altro dire meglio di me come apportare eventuali cambiamenti.... e prima o poi sicuramente passa di qui. 

P.S.: non sapendo di che prodotto si tratta non capisco bene quel "compatto"...se è un formaggio per me può andare, se di altro si tratta ....non so.


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao curiosone,

"*le palais*" è due cose:
*l'edificio (palazzo)*
http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/palais/57311#56981
e l*a parte della boca (palato)*
http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/palais/57310#56980

Io direi:
"XXX a choisi les meilleurs partenaires qui, avec leurs recettes soigneusement equilibrées, nous ont permis d’obtenir un produit compact et délicieux *au palais*.

Edit: Nunou ha ragione.
* "[...] un produit qui est un vrai délice pour le palais". *


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Curiosone,

Sì, il palato è le palais, il limite superiore della cavità orale. 
Je dirais plutôt "un produit harmonieux et délicieux au palais" Cf. compatto 2.

Sbrigati di finire, presto è l'estate 



EDIT, per Nunou: si tratta di gelato, ragione per cui avevo proposto harmonieux (une glace _compacte._..bêêêrk). Preferisco anche io la tua soluzione *"**un produit qui est un vrai délice pour le palais".*


----------



## curiosone

Grazie et merci bien à tous les deux! Stiamo parlando (ancora! ) di gelato (Matou è già stata gentilissima ad aiutarmi sul quest'argomento). Purtroppo, dopo aver finito la PRIMA traduzione di una scheda informativa, gli interessati hanno deciso di cambiare tutto, quindi (per alcune cose) sono daccapo. 

Comunque la parola "compatto" è importante nella frase "un prodotto compatto e gustoso al *palato*" perché trattasi di gelato morbido fatto con una macchina (distribuisce i gelati direttamente nei coni, quindi è importante che sia sufficientemente compatto).

Quindi penso sia meglio "*un produit compact et délicieux* *au palais*" o "*un produit compact qui est un vrai délice pour le palais*."

Edit pour Matou (Ciao Matou ):
Beerk pour glace compacte?  E se sostituissi "denso" per "compatto?"  Il dizionario traduce "denso" comme "riche" ou "dense".  Diventerebbe:
"*un produit dense (ou riche) qui est un vrai délice pour le palais*."
Esito solo con "riche" (anche se mi piace) perché non sono 100% sicura che si capirà "densità compatta."


----------



## Nunou

Ecco...se di gelato si tratta, neppure io metterei compatto e forse non lo farei neppure in italiano, compatto e morbido insieme ....uhmmmm....ora cerchiamo di trovare una soluzione....

Ciao.


----------



## Nunou

Forse direi "une glaçe crémeuse/onctueuse/moelleuse..." penso possano essere termini giusti in francese...cremosa...ma comunque di consistenza un po' ferma...forse aggiungendo prima "dense et ...." arriviamo a dare anche il senso di compatto...ma senza il _beerk_ finale.. ..però _dense_ mi suona bene solo con crémeuse...
Il tutto ovviamente da mettere al maschile se nella frase parliamo di prodotto. 

Sentiamo anche cosa ne dicono Matou o DP.


P.S.: Curiosone....tra le altre cose... Matou è già stat*o* gentilissim*o.*..


----------



## curiosone

Nunou said:


> P.S.: Curiosone....tra le altre cose... Matou è già stat*o* gentilissim*o.*..



OOPS! (Milles pardons!)

Avec *mon* ami Matou on avait discuté beaucoups de "glace molle" (mais j'avais compris qu'on ne dit pas...). Donc:
"*un produit dense et onctueux, qui est un vrai délice pour le palais*." ??

Non mi pronuncio sulla qualità del testo in italiano (non avendolo scritto, e non essendo madrelingua) - tranne che dire che quando si traduce, prima o poi "tutti i nodi vengono al pettine."


----------



## matoupaschat

curiosone said:


> OOPS! (Mille pardons!)          *=>* *Pas grave *
> 
> Avec *mon* ami Matou on avait discuté beaucoups de "glace molle" (mais j'avais compris qu'on ne dit pas...). Donc:
> "*un produit dense et onctueux, qui est un vrai délice pour le palais*." ??


Il faut bien avouer que des glaces molles qui sont compactes, il y a de quoi en rester baba!

Per essere sincero, neanche a me piaceva "compatto" in italiano... Sempre rubando le idee di Nunou:
"XXX a choisi les meilleurs partenaires qui, grâce à leurs recettes soigneusement équilibrées, nous ont permis d’obtenir un produit délicieux au palais, à la fois ferme et onctueux en bouche.”


----------



## Nunou

Matou...non penso che la nozione di "ferme" debba arrivare fino alla bocca, secondo me deve fermarsi prima. Credo che serva solo per far capire che la macchina lo posizionerà bene sui coni, senza colare.  Altrimenti ci scappa un altro _beerk_....perchè un buon gelato, soprattutto questo tipo di gelato, in bocca deve dare solo sensazioni di freschezza, gusto e cremosità....diversamente lo si potrebbe intendere come uno di quei gelati industriali impacchettati che si tirano fuori dal congelatore. Detto questo...non so più molto bene come girare la frase che hai proposto. Ora ci penso un po su...

P.S.: mannaggia...mi state facendo venire le voglie...io che il gelato non lo posso più mangiare...diventa quasi una tortura continuare a pensarci e parlarne


----------



## curiosone

matoupaschat said:


> Il faut bien avouer que des glaces molles qui sont compactes, il y a de quoi en rester baba!
> 
> Per essere sincero, neanche a me piaceva "compatto" in italiano... Sempre rubando le idee di Nunou:
> "XXX a choisi les meilleurs partenaires qui, grâce à leurs recettes soigneusement équilibrées, nous ont permis d’obtenir un produit délicieux au palais, à la fois ferme et onctueux en bouche.”



J'adore les personnes qui ont la patience de m'aider devenir plus élégante dans leurs langues!

Il y a seulement un (petit) probléme: la phrase originelle était bien plus longue. Voilà l'autre pièce (à la fin):

"XXX ha scelto i partners migliori che con le loro ricette accuratamente bilanciate hanno permesso di ottenere un prodotto compatto e gustoso al *palato *ma nello stempo morbido e vellutato."

Essayons:
XXX a choisi les meilleurs partenaires qui, grâce à leur recettes soigneusement équilibrées, nous ont permis d’obtenir un produit delicieux au palais, à la fois ferme et onctueux en bouche, mais au même temps doux [ou délicat] et velouté.

Tutto insieme mi sembra troppo. [dov'è L'emoticone per spararmi alla testa?] 

Forse dovrei specificare che il gelato (che ho anche visto) mantiene una forma di "ricciolo" quando esce dalla macchina, dentro il cono. Sembra quasi una meringa fatta da decoro (avec le sac à poche), ma è morbida. 

_Tutto questo parlare di gelati me ne ha fatto venire voglia!!! _


----------



## matoupaschat

Non avevo capito il discorso della compatezza, è vero .

++++++ Temporaneamente chiuso per manutenzione ++++++  

+++++++ Buon appetito! Si fa cena presto in Begio...


----------



## Nunou

Curiosone,
dalla descrizione mi pare tu stia parlando di quelli che in America si chiamano soft serve ice cream..quindi ho pensato bene di andare a cercare
sul net. Ecco qui la conclusione "francese": glaçe italienne ou américaine ...crème glacée légère.....
...mannaggia speravo di trovare qualcosa di più...
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glace_italienne



P.S.: Qui non si mangia ancora, soprattutto se io non vado a preparare la cena...nel frattempo continuo a pensarci e a "sbavare-quasi-disperatamente"...
       dopo ritorno...


Edit: intanto ti posto questo link ad un forum francese dove parlano solo di gelati all'italiana...http://www.meilleurduchef.com/cgi/mdc/forum/fr?f=recettes_dessert&id=1086380397-12080-4...


----------



## Nunou

Allora...riguardando la tua ultima frase secondo me dicono troppo e alla fine i significati delle parole quasi si sovrappongono.
Ma so che tu lo devi tradurre così com'è...e a questo punto farei una lista di tutte le qualità elencate lasciando la frase del palato alla fine.  
Se invece vogliamo mantenere la proposta "senza palato/in bocca" eek:_ma che strano gioco di parole mi è mai venuto fuori_) ....penso che dovremmo togliere qualche aggettivo visto che onctueux ne riassume almeno un paio di quelli indicati in italiano.

Forse potremmo anche dire "_bonne consistance_" al posto di "ferme" o "dense". Questa espressione in cucina da sempre l'idea della consistenza "giusta" per ogni specifico  tipo di preparazione...e noi ci togliamo d'impiccio   .

Ora...più che naturalmente aspettiamo anche l'opinione di Matou. 

P.S.: ma ce la faremo mai a "_finire_" questo gelato?


----------



## matoupaschat

Lascerei perdere il palato/palais, viene male in francese perché attira l'attenzione su gustoso/savoureux e priva compatto/ferme di ogni rilievo che si prova a malapena a dargli per compensare l'impatto perso nella sostituzione di compact con ferme. (Pfff...)."XXX a choisi les meilleurs partenaires qui, grâce à leurs recettes soigneusement équilibrées, nous ont permis d’obtenir un produit ferme et savoureux, mais délicat, onctueux et velouté en bouche."
​Edit: Accidenti! Come al solito stavo scrivendo all'oscuro della tua risposta, Nunou. Mi piacciono i tre aggettivi, per equilibrare... Come lo sappiamo, nella pubblicità, è sempre bene prenderne tre per il prezzo di due .
Avevo pensato a "de bonne consistance", ma ci ho rinunciato tanto era difficile da inserire.


----------



## curiosone

Bon jour!  Scusate, ieri sera avevo una classe, e sono scappata via.  Dopo una notte di consiglio (zzzz....) forse la soluzione migliore (tenendo presente i vs suggerimenti (e lasciando perdere il "palazzo"  in quanto sottinteso), è qualcosa tipo:

"XXX a choisi les meilleurs partenaires qui, grâce à leur recettes soigneusement équilibrées, nous ont permis d’obtenir un produit delicieux et d'une bonne consistance, mais délicat et onctueux."

J'ai contrôlé la traduction que j'avais déjà fait en anglais, et pour "prodotto compatto" j'avais mis plus ou moins "un produit solide, qui est gouteux au palais mais au même temps onctueux et velouté"  (non funziona nemmeno in inglese,ma da madrelingua ho più licenza artistica )

_Oramai questo gelato si è sciolto!!! (altro che compatto!) _


----------



## Nunou

Buongiono Curiosone,

Io direi..."nous ont permis d’obtenir un produit de bonne consistance, délicat (savoureux) et onctueux, qui est délicieux en bouche / qui est un véritable délice pour le palais".

Aspettiamo però il nostro _super_*MA*_n_*TOU* per la stesura finale.


----------



## curiosone

Forse dovremo chiedere ad un moderatore di cambiare il titolo di questa discussione, per includere sia "palato" che "compatto" nel contesto gelati.

Guardando l'intero scheda (contesto originale), ho trovato alcuni altri utilizzi di "compatto" che spero possano illuminarci su come dirlo en français.

"la miscela... che una volta inserita nel XXX [macchinario] *si compatta *in meno di 30 minuti. Il prodotto, così come esce dall'erogatore, *compatto* e corposo, crea automaticamente un vortice che riempie la cialda con spirali. ... Grazie alla sua velocità controllata permette al prodotto di incamerare la giusta qualtità di aria all'interno rendendolo ricco e cremoso e talmente *compatto* da poterlo servire in coni wafers."

Voyons si changer la phrase nous donne de l'inspiration! Mon essai:
"Quand le mélange est mis dans la machine, la glace devient *compacte/**solide * après moins de 30 minutes. Le produit, comme il sort de la machine, corpeuse et d'une *bonne consistance*, crée un tourbillon qui remple le cornet avec des spirales. ... 
Sa vitesse contrôlée permet au produit d'incorporer la juste quantité d'air dedans, rendant une glace riche et onctueuse, e tellement *solide* qu'on peut la servir dans les cornets."

*Piccola aggiunta*: Ho visto che "compattarsi" si traduce "se solidifier" quindi quella parte diventerebbe: "Quand le mélange. est mis dans la machine, il se solidifie après moins de 30 minutes."


----------



## Nunou

Sì certo...solidificare penso sia in termine che in chimica descrive un processo d'indurimento ma credo s'intenda che non rimane allo stato liquido, che si emulsiona e cambia stato, diventa più consistente/spesso, si addensa. 

Ciò non toglie che le parole compatto/solido se riferite al gelato cremoso continuano a farmi pensare a qualcosa di molto più duro, se fosse un ghiacciolo ad esempio andrebbe benissimo.
Se invece si faccio bollire un uovo questo si rassoda e in italiano diventa "un uovo sodo" ...e non "duro" come invece si dice in francese....un formaggio può essere cremoso, a pasta molle o dura se è _stagionato_...un dolce morbido/soffice o duro/secco...aiuto..ora mi sono persa un po'.
Uno stesso significato può avere sfumature e parole diverse a seconda di cosa si parla e della lingua....

Matouuuu....où-est tuuuu?


----------



## curiosone

Ecco un altro tentativo di traduzione (dell'ultima frase contenenti "compatto":

"Sa vitesse controllée permet au produit d’incorporer la juste quantité d’air dedans, pour faire une glace riche et onctueuse, *d’une consistence suffisante* pour la servir dans des cornets."


----------



## Nunou

Direi piuttosto "de consistance optimale"
ma queste sono cose piuttosto tecniche e quindi, per un confronto, faccio che allegarti un paio di link della "concorrenza", penso che puoi cercarne altri anche tu sul net sotto machines + production/fabrication + glacés soft 

http://www.procold.fr/cat-32-Glace-a-l'Italienne.html 

http://www.frigogelo.com/public/frigogelo/pdf/SOFT MINI (fronte ING.FRA) .pdf


----------



## curiosone

Grazie per i link, e per il piacere di cercare insieme i modi di dire più eleganti - soprattutto per posterità.


----------



## matoupaschat

curiosone said:


> "la miscela... che una volta inserita nel XXX [macchinario] *si compatta *in meno di 30 minuti. Il prodotto, così come esce dall'erogatore, *compatto* e corposo, crea automaticamente un vortice che riempie la cialda con spirali. ... Grazie alla sua velocità controllata permette al prodotto di incamerare la giusta qualtità di aria all'interno rendendolo ricco e cremoso e talmente *compatto* da poterlo servire in coni wafers."



Nel testo di origine, c'è qualcosa che non quadra: il "prodotto" è la macchina o la miscela? O tutti e due, perché sembra che il "prodotto" consenta al "prodotto" di creare un vortice . 
Una proposta, che prende un po' da tutti:"*(*Quand le mélange est mis*)* *D*ans la machine, la glace *prend/durcit en* moins de 30 minutes. Au sortir du distributeur, le produit est ferme et à la consistance optimale/idéale pour remplir de ses spirales la gaufrette.
Sa vitesse contrôlée permet au produit d'absorber la juste quantité d'air, rendant une glace riche et onctueuse, et tellement *consistante/ferme* qu'on peut la servir dans les cornets."
​


----------



## curiosone

Il "prodotto" è quello che produce la macchina.  Insieme fanno parte di un "progetto."
Comunque secondo me abbiamo sviscerato a sufficienza questo gelato (che comincia ad essermi indigesto!)

Vi ringrazio tutti  e due! Penso di avere sufficiente scelta di termini per riuscire a rendere elegante il risultato finale - e comunque mi sono divertita con Voi, a cercarli!


----------



## Nunou

Ma figurati Curiosone...è stato un piacere.
Ciao


----------



## matoupaschat

curiosone said:


> Il "prodotto" è quello che produce la macchina.  Insieme fanno parte di un "progetto."
> Comunque secondo me abbiamo sviscerato a sufficienza questo gelato (che comincia ad essermi indigesto!)
> 
> Vi ringrazio tutti  e due!


Io pure lo penso, Curiosone! Grazie della spiegazione: conferma che secondo me qualcosa non va nell'originale, *certamente* *non per colpa tua.*
Alla prossima


----------



## Nunou

In effetti nella frase c'è un soggetto sottinteso (la macchina) di cui sicuramente si parla in qualche altra parte del testo o che risulta ovvio a chi scrive...

Questo dimostra che a volte un semplice _estratto di contesto_ può portare a confusione..esattamente come succede di fronte ad uno stile di scrittura non del tutto scorrevole. 

Buon fine settimana a tutti e due!!!


----------

